# bye bye baby



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

Isabella passed away at 11:50 pm tonight 
i was on the way home from the hospital and came to check on her so she could make me feel better and as i walked in to pick her up i noticed she was lying flat in the middle of her cage, which is very strange for her, i picked her up to notice an ear was missing and she was very lethargic , at that moment i flipped, but 50 minutes of calling places, force feeding and making her drink water she seized up and stopped breathing. I'm assuming Kaila had taken it off, she will be leaving soon because i can not deal with the thought of holding and cuddling with the hedgehog that killed my baby.
i have lost my best friend, i don't think i will be on here any longer as for i have no more hedgehogs to care for when Kaila is gone. I will post the story in general posts


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

im sooo sorry for ur loss of Isabella


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your baby. You did so good with her. What an awful time for her to leave you.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh no... what an horrible story!  I'm very sorry for you loss but I'm sure that Kaila didn't want to hurt you... Maybe you can try to give her another chance?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

that is such a sad story...  
sorry to hear about poor little isabella,
she is with the angels now, waiting till the day you too meet again.

Hugs
-Anna & Lulu


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm really sorry for the loss of your baby but you can't blame kailia. It's known that not all hedgehogs get along and unfortuantly you must take blame for what happened  my rat ate my two baby box turtles, two babies that i raised from when they hatched out of their egg. As much as it sucked, i had to blame myself because i allowed Buck to run around. Please kailia another chance.


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

after reading your replys i decided i should reply back to all of you.
i do indeed take full responsibility for what happend. last night was horrible, i have never been that upset, and cried that much ever. I'm very sorry to say that Kaila will be going to a new home. i don't blame Kaila, i blame myself. but when i look at Kaila i see Isabella with no ear, trying to breathe. 
Kaila is still an amazing little girl, and is great with people, i wish the circumstances were diffrent, but they're not. i will be doing extensive interviewing because i still want her to go to a great family who will love her alot. 
but the memory of last night is one i will have forever, and as long as i look at Kaila, i'm going to keep remembering. i still pay attention to her, and let her out. it may seem horrible to alot of you to say this, Kaila was my pet, and i do love her dearly, but Isabella was my baby. 
Kaila will be going to a great home, unfortunately, i have to get money for her, due to the fact that if people gets pets for free, they tend to lose interest and only get it because it's free and seems cool. 
and while the idea that giving her to a rescue comes up alot, i seem to feel better finding her a home myself, so that they can always give her the attention she needs and deserves. I'm also VERY nervous about her being around other hedgehogs. I want her to go somewhere where a whole family will devote time to her and just her, not her and 20 other hedgehogs.
thank you for your replies. 
I appreciate them very much, Isabella will be getting a scrapbook made very soon.
She is buried in my garden right outside my front door, she loved being outside and playing in the garden so i thought it was a suitable place for her to rest.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

While it was not sensible to put an elderly mobility impaired hedgehog in with a 5 month old, I can't help but think that possibly something happened to Isabella making her unable to move away from Kaila. Any animal is going to move away rather than sit and let their ear be chewed off. Either Isabella was incapacitated before Kaila started to chew on her, or Kaila pursued her relentlessly until she was no longer able to get away. The later is highly unlikely or you would have noticed that behaviour in your weeks of playtime introductions. 

Asking money for an animal does not ensure a good home. There are many people who have no money that would be awesome owners, and others that are rich that are horrible. Usually rescues have fully screened homes lined up and waiting for a hedgehog. Also, rescues having done it so many times, usually have a better idea of what to look for and things of concern in a new owner. Rescues often compare notes with other rescues and you would be surprised how many people that seem great on the surface when talking with others, we discover conflicting information. Just because a rescue has "20" hedgehogs does not mean they will get less care and attention than a single hedgehog owner. A rescue is not going to keep a social 5 month old. She is prime to rehome and often rescues don't even take the hedgehog into their care as there is a home ready and waiting.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Though I do wonder...Since there didn't seem to be any other evident injury...If she had collapsed because of the WHS and Kaila was merely trying to wake her and move her? And Kaila got scared and got a little too forceful in trying to get her to move. 

You see that in other animals. When something is wrong, they'll nudge, push, paw, lick, sometimes even nibble and bite.

If she had other injuries, then yes, they were fighting, but if it was just the ear, it does lead to question if Kaila just got scared about what was going on and tried to get Isabella to get up and move.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Im sooooo sorry for your loss but think she had a great owner and you made her life happy  soo sorry again good luck xxxxxxx*


----------

